

Apple, AT&T Sued Over iPhone 4 Antenna Problems - pinstriped_dude
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/07/apple-att-sued-over-iphone-4-antenna-problems/

======
noelchurchill
Is a lawsuit necessary? I might be wrong but don't we have a certain number of
days to get out of the cell phone contract and return the phone? And shouldn't
people be able to decide for themselves if they want to buy the phone or not?

